# Hormones bouncing after cancelled cycle



## AnemoneBee (Mar 20, 2019)

Hi all, I'm having a bad few days and wanted to reach out to some understanding people. 

I've just had an IVF cycle cancelled a few days before expected Egg Collection, as my follicles and lining were shrinking! Not sure why or what, I have an appointment in a few days with the consultant. But it's been 9 days since the cancellation and I'm emotional. I haven't had a period yet even though the nurse said I would within a couple of days. I think my body is completely out of whack. I also think my hormones are doing my head in, I feel both completely manic and also completely sad all at the same time. I know this could be completely expected and reasonable after what's happened. Obviously winter and COVID restrictions make it harder. I have lots of lovely friends that I'm seeing for walks etc but I don't have a partner and live alone. Well actually, ironically I started seeing someone a few weeks ago - she knows about all the IVF stuff as I've been open about it from that start, but am now anxious that I'm being too needy and weird!

What I really want reassurance from someone here is about my hormones and if they will settle down, will I have a period and then although I'll be still processing the outcome of the IVF (this is the third attempt by the way! The first two I made it all the way to BFN) I won't also be having to deal with monster hormones?

I've probably answered my own questions here but if there's anyone passing that can send me some love, I'd welcome it!

Also, feel free to counsel me on love life worries - she's lovely and kind and I just don't want to mess it up but I'm a bit messy.

Thank you, Anemone Bee x


----------



## Rio2016 (Aug 24, 2016)

Didn’t want to read and run. Sending lots of love. I had four failed cycles before getting pregnant and it f-ing sucks so feel your pain.

You’ve been through lots so be kind to yourself and you’re allowed to feel a bit all over the place it’s totally normal.

I dunno what’s allowed due to COVID-19 where you live and I appreciate it’s nearly Christmas but can you book a massage or a reflexology appointment or a duvet day and watch your fave films and just pamper yourself? Take care and sending 💓❤💓


----------



## Saltysea (Apr 8, 2019)

Hey Anemone, this too shall pass, one day at a time - sounds so boring but not any less true. To be entirely honest and of course it may be different for everyone, I never really had problems with the hormones and I also had cancelled cycles and monster dosages. I believe it’s much more the stress and disappointment of the whole situation. But that’s good news, because there are things you can do about that. I found even just a few sessions of cognitive behavioral therapy with a good psychologist really helped and the Calm App was actually amazing too! And I wasn’t interested in these sorts of things before this all started for me, either. Try and download the Calm App and at least twice a day, take the time to do some of their anxiety or stress meditation modules, it really helped me with perspective, patience and appreciation for all that is still good in my life. 
When it comes to relationship advice, I am no guru but have no doubt that honesty and openness is always the way to go (as you have done). Sure, I agree, don’t go on and on and on about what you are going through on the second date but you should be able to talk about it a bit otherwise well, she’s not the right one.


----------



## AnemoneBee (Mar 20, 2019)

Thanks so much @Rio and @Saltysea. You're so right, time and self care is key. It is frustrating when you just want to feel better now, so true Salty! But good advice nonetheless and I hear it. Thanks again for your kind messages and very best wishes to you both xx


----------

